# NEW Sherman 8, round 2!!! One picture! Just ordered!



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 15, 2008)

So I just ordered my 2nd 8 String from Mike!
Super excited! 
Here is the top I bought for it! Flamed Claro Walnut.
Doing everything basically the same with this one, just some different woods.
And of course different Color Fiber Optics! : ) 
Birdeye fingerboard to contrast more with the top.
Mahogany body and neck. 
Nordstrand Custom Pickups. Love the ones in my current one!
It pairs up with the ENGL Powerball amazingly! 
I'll post more pictures whenever I get them or Mike will do the honors! 

here is the top, oh yeah!


----------



## skinhead (Jan 15, 2008)

SICK top. Want to see that guitar finished


----------



## Crucified (Jan 15, 2008)

this had to say something about the quality mike puts out. Chris has a custom conklin and is getting another sherman!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 15, 2008)

Had brotha!
Sold the Conklin.
That will show you even more about the quality!

Yours is looking awesome as well! Saw the Bubinga top, nice stuff! Look forward to seeing it painted!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet! Your other 8 is the most beautiful 7/8 string I have ever seen.

But why own the same guitar twice when it's so expensive...?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 16, 2008)

Its not the same guitar at all. Just the same body model.
I like to get the most comfortable shape and playable guitar.
Which would be the RG shape for me.
Plus its really not that expensive for something custom, if you have looked around. I'm talking about full custom, I would love to list an examples, but I'm not going to. 
Another reason for number 2 is that I will be touring a lot and having one guitar could be a disaster since I would not be able to buy a quick replacement if something were to happen, KNOCK ON WOOD!
Anyways... probably going to order a 3rd when I get back from tour in late March, haha.

Mike builds badass stuff and as all you custom players out there know, its hard to switch back to anything else, especially for me. I'll never play store bought guitars again.


----------



## XEN (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## Durero (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 16, 2008)

holy shit dude.
that's going to be an awesome guitar.

i want two sherman customs.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW! I'm a huge walnut fan and that's a killer piece! Looking forward to seeing some progress on that baby too Chris.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2008)

Judging by the picture, it's going to be one awesome guitar!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 16, 2008)

Is your other sherman posted on here as well??


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 16, 2008)

Does this mean I have to order another one?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 16, 2008)

i wonder how much of mike's business comes from this site?


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd guess at least 80%


----------



## msherman (Jan 16, 2008)

swedenuck said:


> I'd guess at least 80%



 More like 15% 
To date, there are 7 members on this site that purchased either a neck, or a guitar.

It probably appears higher, as I have recently been posting progress pics of members guitars that are in this batch

The majority of my orders come from artists, or referrals from artists that I have worked for down the years


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually the guy that ordered the 10 string turned me onto Mike's work. So he got my business through word of mouth!
Anyway... the other Sherman 8 pictures is in this Thread: here...http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/41671-sherman-8-string-here-pictures.html



See... Mike beat me to it.


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm glad to see your production is working like a well oiled machine now Mike, none of those 10 month wait times going on any more eh?


----------



## msherman (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, last year I moved the shop into a larger facility, which was a big undertaking.
I have also been working 14+ hour days lately


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Is your other sherman posted on here as well??



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/41671-sherman-8-string-here-pictures.html


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 17, 2008)

mike, what's the wait time for a guitar like chris' first one?


----------



## msherman (Jan 17, 2008)

About 4 months.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 17, 2008)

msherman said:


> About 4 months.



Thats not a bad time. 
How many instruments are you working with at the same time ?


----------



## XEN (Jan 17, 2008)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Actually the guy that ordered the 10 string turned me onto Mike's work. So he got my business through word of mouth!
> Anyway... the other Sherman 8 pictures is in this Thread: here...http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/41671-sherman-8-string-here-pictures.html
> 
> 
> ...



It's been really exciting to see the fruits of that connection! I'm really glad I contacted you man!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 17, 2008)

msherman said:


> About 4 months.



holy shit. 
GAS! GAS!


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2008)

[action=Chris]can't wait to see this[/action]


----------



## Shawn (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks very nice. I really like your work, everything i've seen so far has been beautiful.


----------



## Drew (Jan 17, 2008)

PLEASE drop the LED's. That was the only thing that ruined your last guitar for me.


----------



## darren (Jan 17, 2008)

Hotness. Figured claro walnut FTW.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 17, 2008)

It can't ruin a guitar. They are just for fun man. 
If they were off you would have never known they were there.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 17, 2008)

LED's FTW.


----------



## msherman (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man the swirls in that walnut are gorgeous!


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel like the guitar is staring back at me for some reason 

Looks great.


----------



## Pravus (Jun 2, 2008)

whoa, that looks amazing! that is one of the best walnut tops i have seen in a long time!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 2, 2008)

That's gorgeous... I need to rob a bank


----------



## Crucified (Jun 2, 2008)

woot! progress!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 2, 2008)

msherman said:


>





Godly truth !!!! is a beeeeaaaaauuuutiiiiii !!! is this going to be tune to a high G as well??


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Durero (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn that's beautiful! The topwood and the fretboard are just to die for


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2008)

I see what you did there, Sherman!




..












lol


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome


----------



## msherman (Jun 3, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I see what you did there, Sherman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angus (Jun 3, 2008)

Is that the piezo cable coming out of the neck?


----------



## msherman (Jun 3, 2008)

Those are the fiber optics.

This is what the piezo cable looks like that we put in your bass.


----------



## darren (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see that walnut top with a finish on it!


----------



## Ruins (Jun 3, 2008)

damn it its beautiful!!!! O_O


----------



## Crucified (Jun 3, 2008)

oh shit! i need this done to a guitar! haha



Ryan said:


> I see what you did there, Sherman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msherman (Jun 3, 2008)

It`s funny, because everytime I bookmatch a top, the wife and I try to see how many faces we can find in it We actually saw Yoda`s face in that top before the routs were done


----------



## keithb (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome looking top, as always.

I definitely see Baphomet in there somewhere


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2008)

lol damnit now i see Yoda instead :/

That top is magnificent though.


----------



## msherman (Jun 3, 2008)

You can get a better view of Yoda in this pic.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> You can get a better view of Yoda in this pic.



Hrmm, I'm seeing something else... 










This top seriously rules lol It's so evil.


----------



## Crucified (Jun 3, 2008)

this thread is going to be more epic than the guitar itself haha


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 3, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Hrmm, I'm seeing something else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i saw that too.


----------



## Celiak (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy crap, Darth Vader is in that! hahaha!

I don't see Yoda though. Strangely I see Cthulhu.


----------



## angus (Jun 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> Those are the fiber optics.
> 
> This is what the piezo cable looks like that we put in your bass.



Ah!  ok, I was going to say that it looked weird compared to the cable I ended up finding and using a while back. FO makes much more sense.

Even so, the actual piezo cable you have looks different also- mine has a rubber sheath over the woven shielding, and appears to be smaller. If you ever run out of that stuff you have (though I remember you said you had a ton), let me know because I stuff I found kicks ass and isn't too expensive.


----------



## cev (Jun 3, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Holy crap, Darth Vader is in that! hahaha!
> 
> I don't see Yoda though. Strangely I see Cthulhu.



Yeah, I definitely see Cthulhu too


----------



## msherman (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like the aliens from Independence Day in that one.


----------



## Steve (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Looks like the aliens from Independence Day in that one.



Or a Gremlin.  Looks Killer!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my god. You guys are nuts. I haven't even seen those pictures, been off here for a while. I defiantly see the alien from Independence Day. 
Looking awesome as always Mike!


----------



## Kotex (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks more like part of the bunny mask from Donnie Darko.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jun 4, 2008)

i'm seeing more of the gremlin, looks awesome tho can't wait till i can get mine


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 5, 2008)

everyone sees what they imagine to see, it's like an ink blot

it's heather locklear in a thong


----------



## msherman (Jun 5, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> it's heather locklear in a thong



I would keep that top


----------



## Anthony (Jun 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> Looks like the aliens from Independence Day in that one.



Haha, nice one.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 5, 2008)

msherman said:


> I would keep that top


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yummy, that walnut makes my pants feel tight.


----------



## msherman (Jun 6, 2008)

The top with a little naptha on it.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2008)

holy shit.....


----------



## Kotex (Jun 8, 2008)

Sweetness.


----------



## Pravus (Jun 8, 2008)

omg mike, that top is even better now!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesus Mike, you're the man!


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 8, 2008)

ChrisLetchford said:


> So I just ordered my 2nd 8 String from Mike!
> Super excited!
> Here is the top I bought for it! Flamed Claro Walnut.
> Doing everything basically the same with this one, just some different woods.
> ...


I see money nice top wood btw


----------



## msherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok guys, change in plans for Chris`s guitar.
Chris really wants a curly maple binding on his guitar. Being that it`s a droptop, the binding channel needs to be done on the CNC.
So I will be re-starting Chris`s build. This means that this one needs a new home if anyone is interested.
It will be hitting the spraybooth this weekend, and will be ready in three weeks.

It is 25.5" scale.
Body and neck are African Mahogany.
Birdseye maple F/B, with fiber optic side dots
Walnut Burl droptop.
Dunlop 6100 frets


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh look... another astonishingly beautiful Sherman custom. *yawn*


----------



## blackgecko (Aug 1, 2008)

how much for it, im in mexico city, can you send it ? here or to Vero Beach FL?


----------



## theshred201 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd also like to know how much it is--most likely a little more than I can get right now, but just in case.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not all to sure what a drop top is, someone care to enlighten me?


----------



## msherman (Aug 1, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> I'm not all to sure what a drop top is, someone care to enlighten me?



The top is bent over for the arm contour.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> The top is bent over for the arm contour.



  


[action=Matt]wishes a little bit that he went with some of that wicked looking ash on his guitar![/action]


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 1, 2008)

That guitar looks amazing!


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Aug 1, 2008)

thats what i figured it was, but i just thought it was called an arm contour


----------



## Project2501 (Aug 1, 2008)

Who knew a slab of walnut could make due for a Rorschach test!!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Aug 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> The top is bent over for the arm contour.




This Walnut wonder it thick !! wonder whats the thickness of it ?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 3, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Crucified (Aug 3, 2008)

hanachanmaru said:


> This Walnut wonder it thick !! wonder whats the thickness of it ?



quarter inch?


----------



## msherman (Aug 3, 2008)

Kevin is correct. My droptops have a 1/4" top.
That reference pic is of Chris`s guitar before the clearcoats.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Aug 4, 2008)

awesome !! thanks Kevin and Mike !! if you gotten my email update Mike about 3/8 top? i guess i have to drop that sillly idea but to have it as mention here 1/4. Thanks again and sorry for being such a tough to work with.


----------



## msherman (Aug 4, 2008)

hanachanmaru said:


> Thanks again and sorry for being such a tough to work with.



 believe me, Jun......I`ve dealt with way worse before

I have been thinking today, I just might keep the walnut 8. It`s about time I had a NGD


----------



## hanachanmaru (Aug 4, 2008)

msherman said:


> believe me, Jun......I`ve dealt with way worse before





I have been thinking today, I just might keep the walnut 8. It`s about time I had a NGD[/QUOTE]


whats NGD anyway?? is a more than beautiful 8s i ever seen !!! makes me tempted as well... but i have more GAS than what you would be doing for me !!! lets see the outcome mike


----------



## theshred201 (Aug 4, 2008)

NGD=New Guitar Day.


----------



## Drew (Aug 4, 2008)

He's bailing on that top just because he wants _CURLY MAPLE BINDING???_


----------



## ledzep4eva (Aug 4, 2008)

msherman said:


> This means that this one needs a new home if anyone is interested.



Can I ask how much...?


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Aug 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> He's bailing on that top just because he wants _CURLY MAPLE BINDING???_



i think what mike was saying is that he wants curly maple binding along with the rest of the specs, but since it has to be done on the CNC it is not possible at this stage so process will begin again, but this time the channel be cut for binding


----------



## msherman (Aug 12, 2008)

Matt should like this. 








And more Walnut.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Aug 12, 2008)

Holy shit Mike....


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 12, 2008)

Now that looks awesome !


----------



## darren (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous top, Mike. I love figured walnut!

Nice Garcia tribute, too!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> Matt should like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 So that means it was a good day for spraying?!   Must... wait... for... bump....


----------



## darren (Aug 12, 2008)

Call me crazy, but i see a bison face in the figured walnut top.








​The cutaway horns make for perfect... buffalo horns.


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 12, 2008)

I still like my slab better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2008)

darren said:


> Call me crazy, but i see a bison face in the figured walnut top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, because of darren i cant buy anything that resembles and rg shape anymore.


----------



## darren (Aug 12, 2008)

It's just because there are "eyes" and a "snout" in the figuring.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm with Darren there is definitely a bison starting back at you in that guitar.

I love walnut. easily my favorite tone wood when it comes to looks and tone.


----------



## digitalpig (Aug 14, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I'm with Darren there is definitely a bison starting back at you in that guitar.(...)



+1

I think this guitar just got a new nickname... "the bison" 

Looks great anyways! 

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm it's been over 7 months since this thread was first made. Do all the Sherman builds take this long? For some reason I was thinking the usual wait time would be 3-4 months.

Ahhh I'm anxious to find out about pricing and wait time. Hopefully I hear from Mike soon...


----------



## Apophis (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG this looks just INCREDIBLE


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet Chris riding a dildo that is amazing looking!


----------



## Trespass (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Gregk (Aug 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sweet Chris riding a dildo that is amazing looking!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sweet Chris riding a dildo that is amazing looking!




Whether that's supposed to be Chris or christ it's funny either way (though slightly funnier Chris imo)


----------



## msherman (Aug 28, 2008)

The Bison Lives. I`ll take better photos tomorrow if it`s sunny out.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 28, 2008)

That is terrific!


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## darren (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow. 

Mike, if i decide i like 8-strings, that is pretty much exactly what i would order. That is absolutely stunning. Cool that the Bison name stuck.


----------



## Durero (Aug 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That is terrific!


+1


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Aug 28, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Awesome stuff!






Are you going to keep this baby? or sell it?


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this still up for grabs or did someone already snatch it up?


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 28, 2008)

msherman said:


> The Bison Lives. I`ll take better photos tomorrow if it`s sunny out.



Wow, that is amazing! Personally I think it'd look even better with a satin finish, but hey, it's not my guitar.

Awesome work Mike, and congrats Chris!


----------



## msherman (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I`m going to hang on to this one to have around the shop so customers can try out an 8 with the high A. This one has Garry`s latest rendition of his .006 A string, and I`m quite impressed with it. Plenty of bending room


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 28, 2008)

I would've kept the bison too. Seriously that is a killer guitar.

What pickups do you have in there mike?


----------



## msherman (Aug 28, 2008)

Nordstrands. I plan on making covers for them.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh I wasn't sure if you were going to keep the nordstrands or if you were going to save those for his next guitar and use something else instead.

But seriously that guitar is fucking killer. Easily my favorite custom build that i've seen yet.


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG. Multi-colour fiber-optic side markers?



Mike, if you ever want to sell the Bison, please PM me first!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Aug 29, 2008)

Whats more to say now??? Mike your just making us spoiled here again lol...


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> The Bison Lives. I`ll take better photos tomorrow if it`s sunny out.



That would have looked really good with wood pickups covers


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That would have looked really good with wood pickups covers





msherman said:


> I plan on making covers for them.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 29, 2008)

off-topic: Darren, your avatar (the intrpid 888 one) looks like a new smirnoff drink..

Smirnoff 888!


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2008)

888-proof!


----------



## Ruins (Aug 29, 2008)

this thing is BeautiFULL !!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 30, 2008)

darren said:


> 888-proof!



ULTRA alcahol poisoning anyone


----------



## NDG (Aug 30, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> ULTRA alcahol poisoning anyone


 
Speaking it would only be around 4.5 times the alcohol per drink you could manage a shot and not even be buzzed.

4 shots though and you'll be drew


----------



## willybman (Nov 6, 2008)

i <3 the bison


----------

